# Another New Beetle.



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Just a few pics of how the car how it has looked for the past few months. Hopefully soon I will be pulling the motor to finish the engine bay and paint and powder the motor. Motor is a 2.0 AEG that I custom built a turbo kit for based off of a t3s60 and C2 software. Suspension is *now Mason Tech fronts and older Mason Tech AH2 rears*. Wheels are BBS RS178's. 17x9.5" all around, et17 out back and et22 up front.
A frame notch will help get the car a little lower, but this is how its sits right now. I still need to get out and do a proper shoot but laziness has been getting the best of me.


































_Modified by J.Owen at 3:11 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Another New Beetle. ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif'n it all man, except the midwing....
very nice, hood scoop/indent is really clean looking on the NB


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (Still Fantana)*

hells yea! making lemonade out of lemons with the 2.0! love the bay and the ride


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (candywhitevdub)*

your car makes me want a beetle really badly.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_hells yea! making lemonade out of lemons with the 2.0! love the bay and the ride

matt make your bay look like that


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_matt make your bay look like that









Go for it. Its a ton of fun, I swear.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Another New Beetle. ([email protected])*

looks good josh


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (psi glx)*

I remember this beetle from VAG fair. Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (1.8jettie)*

Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (FastAndFurious)*

Thanks Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Another New Beetle. ([email protected])*


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (michaelmark5)*

one of my favorite Beetles


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (ENRGZR)*

thanks for the pics Michael http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Another New Beetle. ([email protected])*

Great car that's getting even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

always pushing, good work Josh.


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

i like that a lot minus the wing


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megaa Sparks* »_i like that a lot minus the wing









Yeah, im still looking for a Caractere wing. This one is drilled through the hatch, so until i start on the rear body work, its staying. Thanks for the positive comments guys. Its been a long road.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Looked good at Cult man...


----------



## buglyf_RI (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (michaelmark5)*

im new to vortex and trying to mod my 02 NB. what did you do to the bumper / valance of you rcar to make it look liek this?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (candywhitevdub)*

WOW







that interior and bay look sikk


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (buglyf_RI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buglyf_RI* »_im new to vortex and trying to mod my 02 NB. what did you do to the bumper / valance of you rcar to make it look liek this?

Its a european Votex front bumber with the upper indicators removed. The closest thing you will find stateside is the turboS front bumper skin and even they are becoming scarce.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*

Update:
Mason-Techs are on the front and finally getting the rear dialed in. I need a few degrees of camber and I think I will be set.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*

Josh i just had to post, i F'in' love your car... i miss my NB, wish i could get another as a DD. I want you Front bumper! 
KAOS


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_Update:
Mason-Techs are on the front and finally getting the rear dialed in. I need a few degrees of camber and I think I will be set. 

Lets see some more photos!







How you likin the front's Josh?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. ([email protected])*

fronts are great. Still getting used to the new pressures and dialing in the driving height but no complaints or issues what-so-ever. car seems to really handle well and comfortable. I have been away so no good front shots as of yet but I should have some soon.
Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*

no notch or modifying of the subframe in this pic. And its sitting on the skid plate which I haven't removed yet.. Hopefully I will stop being lazy soon and do some work on the underside of the car.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*

Gorgeous.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_no notch or modifying of the subframe in this pic. And its sitting on the skid plate which I haven't removed yet.. Hopefully I will stop being lazy soon and do some work on the underside of the car.


Dang you make me happy...







I'm sure it's only gonna get better Josh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Another New Beetle. ([email protected])*

Hey Josh! Did you end up removing the skidplate? I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to have to pull mine off to be able to drive my car on air.








I have motor mount spacers sitting here as well. I had my headlight buckets out last night so I was able to have a peek into the engine bay with the hood closed. There is a loose fist gap between the stock manifold and the hood which is double what I expected. We could definitely put a 1" spacer on the mounts with no issues. Even a 2" spacer would leave over an inch of motor to hood clearance.
I know the pan is the lowest part of the car but by how much I wonder?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (SMG8vT)*

keep in mind the more you raise the engine and transmision the bigger the notch will need to be for the drive axles


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Beetle looks the hotness man


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

love the bumper


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (SMG8vT)*

Jordan,
I actually still have my skidplate on the car. at this point when i drop the car it rests on the skid plate. If I pulled the plate it would drop lower, but as it was winter time i left it there and figured I would mess with it this spring (now?). All of the management is pulled from the car right now while i work on a new layout so i'll get around to it in a little.
another thing to keep in mind with the spacers is your downpipe. Since we both have 2.0T's .. you'll have to make sure you don't lift the downpipe up too far. Before I replaced my mounts my downpipe would hit the subframe every now and then and it was annoying as all hell.
I haven't done any good measurements, but the pan actually doesn't sit too far below the subframe on the 2.0, if at all really. Nothing like the TDi's or VR's.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (J.Owen)*

Nice so you were able to get the front bumper that close to the ground with the skidplate in, cool!
I have 5/8" spacers sitting here and that's probably as thick as I'd go, hopefully it shouldn't mess with the downpipe too much. I have a plan to get the skidplate to sit a bit higher as well once I get those mounts in there.
Anyway the car looks great and I can't wait to see what you have planned for this year.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Another New Beetle. (SMG8vT)*

to be honest, the reason I got the skid plate in the first place was to protect my dogbone mount. Pans are easy to replace, broken transmissions are not. So even spacers wouldn't help me protect the dogbone.
As for my car, that pic is without a notch, so the front should come down even more (level out at least) when notched.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Few new pics. Just our cruising around and had my camera on me. Definitely held up by the skid plate, but i still need to notch before I make any decisions. Should be ordering some camber plates for the rear soon.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Lovin' the JDM flat caps. :thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)




----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

sick


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks so good, i hope one day we can do a photoshoot together :thumbup:


----------

